# What the #%*+ are Forum XP?!



## JohnnyNitro

I think the title says it all, friends. Been awarded XP twice now, and curious how much a i need to level up to a 2nd Level Forum--uh, Forumer, I guess??...


----------



## iserith

JohnnyNitro said:


> I think the title says it all, friends. Been awarded XP twice now, and curious how much a i need to level up to a 2nd Level Forum--uh, Forumer, I guess??...




If you like someone's post, give him or her XP. If you think someone's post is funny, give him or her a Laugh. There is a ranking of forum posters for both given and received. Click the XP Statistics link near the top of the page. The more posts you make and XP you receive, the higher your level goes (e.g. Novice versus Grandfather of Assassins). There may be more to it, but that's what I know.


----------



## TwoSix

1)  As you'll learn from experience  , this will probably be moved to the Meta forum.

2)  Good question.  Things like the amount of experience you currently have, and how much you need to "gain a level" are a little opaque.  I think we're not supposed to worry about it too much (for fear of gaming the system.)


----------



## ghostofchristmaspast

It is a way for people to let others know if someone makes high quality posts or not.


----------



## CM

The best way to earn XP on the sly is to bring your DM extra beer & snacks every game.


----------



## mellored

TwoSix said:


> 2)  Good question.  Things like the amount of experience you currently have, and how much you need to "gain a level" are a little opaque.  I think we're not supposed to worry about it too much (for fear of gaming the system.)



I think it's the same XP chart as an early version of D&D.

Not sure.


----------



## ExploderWizard

I have no idea how much XP or exactly how many posts are required to gain levels. Just award those posts you feel are worthy, give a laugh to posts you find funny, and others will do the same in return. 

Oh and welcome to the forum. Have some  n00b XP!


----------



## psychophipps

CM said:


> The best way to earn XP on the sly is to bring your DM extra beer & snacks every game.




Beer and snacks? Hookers and blow will get you five levels, easy!


----------



## ChrisCarlson

psychophipps said:


> Beer and snacks? Hookers and blow will get you five levels, easy!



I dunno. Last time I tried that I got kicked out of the group. The pastor running our D&D game at the time, in our local church's basement, wasn't too keen on my attempts at bribery...


----------



## RangerWickett

I cannot confirm this, but maybe if you subscribe to EN5ider you'll get more XP.

(You won't, and XP doesn't matter. But you should check out EN5ider anyway. *grin*)


----------



## FormerlyHemlock

JohnnyNitro said:


> I think the title says it all, friends. Been awarded XP twice now, and curious how much a i need to level up to a 2nd Level Forum--uh, Forumer, I guess??...




Forum XP are a form of gamification which Enworld uses to build its brand and try to addict you to coming here more often. They're a lot like Facebook likes in that respect: designed for the web site owner's benefit, not yours. I recommend turning them off, or at least turning off the visible "ranking" of users that Enworld gives my default, to lessen the temptation to pursue "likes" and XP.


----------



## TwoSix

Hemlock said:


> Forum XP are a form of gamification which Enworld uses to build its brand and try to addict you to coming here more often. They're a lot like Facebook likes in that respect: designed for the web site owner's benefit, not yours. I recommend turning them off, or at least turning off the visible "ranking" of users that Enworld gives my default, to lessen the temptation to pursue "likes" and XP.



Bold words from #14 in XP.


----------



## robus

iserith said:


> If you like someone's post, give him or her XP. If you think someone's post is funny, give him or her a Laugh. There is a ranking of forum posters for both given and received. Click the XP Statistics link near the top of the page. The more posts you make and XP you receive, the higher your level goes (e.g. Novice versus Grandfather of Assassins). There may be more to it, but that's what I know.




And if you disagree with a post please don't laugh at it. If you disagree, post your disagreement or remain silent. Laughing at sincere posts is rude IMHO.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock

TwoSix said:


> Bold words from #14 in XP.




Out of curiosity: how did you compute that? Or are you just kidding?

Did I just fall for your trap?


----------



## Jabborwacky

JohnnyNitro said:


> I think the title says it all, friends. Been awarded XP twice now, and curious how much a i need to level up to a 2nd Level Forum--uh, Forumer, I guess??...




By the power of J. J. Abrams' non-existent mullet, I grant thee XP! You can grant xp to posts by pressing the "Give XP for this post" button at the bottom left corner of the post.


----------



## Lanliss

TwoSix said:


> Bold words from #14 in XP.




Is there some sort of leader board for XP? Where do I rank? Who do I have to smash to go up a rank?


----------



## iserith

Lanliss said:


> Is there some sort of leader board for XP? Where do I rank? Who do I have to smash to go up a rank?




It's right here.


----------



## Lanliss

iserith said:


> It's right here.




Wow. I was not actually expecting there to be one...


----------



## FormerlyHemlock

Well, at least I am exceptionally droll, according to that leaderboard. 

*Edit:* oh, wait, I was looking at "Laughs given" not "Laughs received." Apparently I'm not as funny as I think.


----------



## iserith

Hemlock said:


> Well, at least I am exceptionally droll, according to that leaderboard.




At #5, I'm far more laughable than you.

Wait...


----------



## Lanliss

iserith said:


> At #5, I'm far more laughable than you.
> 
> Wait...




I feel like this is bait for increasing your laughs. It worked.


----------



## TwoSix

iserith said:


> At #5, I'm far more laughable than you.
> 
> Wait...



Keep working at it, you'll get there.


----------



## cheezitmojo

Lanliss said:


> Wow. I was not actually expecting there to be one...




Right? I was hoping that link was a RickRoll.


----------



## SkidAce

robus said:


> And if you disagree with a post please don't laugh at it. If you disagree, post your disagreement or remain silent. Laughing at sincere posts is rude IMHO.




Laughing isn't necessarily derogatory.

I use it when they are funny and I'm laughing with them.


----------



## Lanliss

SkidAce said:


> Laughing isn't necessarily derogatory.
> 
> I use it when they are funny and I'm laughing with them.




True. If it was meant as derogatory it would not give xp, and would instead take it away. Also, I can't imagine those in control of the forum giving forumites a way to mock someone in a single click.


----------



## BoldItalic

JohnnyNitro said:


> I think the title says it all, friends. Been awarded XP twice now, and curious how much a i need to level up to a 2nd Level Forum--uh, Forumer, I guess??...



If you go to the FAQ (look in the thin row of links under the banner) and search for "experience points" you get some information but some of the details are a bit out of date. The points needed for going up a level are 10 points for level 2 (you've hit that already  ) and 23 points for level 3.

Laughs are meant to be used to reward funny posts. In the league table, XP and laughs are listed separately but they are added together to determine your level. Some people use laughs in a negative way to indicate scorn, without realizing that they are actually promoting the person's total and therefore their level.

Don't take it too seriously. It takes years to get into the higher levels.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock

SkidAce said:


> Laughing isn't necessarily derogatory.
> 
> I use it when they are funny and I'm laughing with them.




I think that was robus' point. Laughing should be used the way you use it, and not the way other people use it, to mock. Otherwise people could get confused and think that friendly laughter was mockery, which ruins things for those of us who believe in friendly laughter.


----------



## BookBarbarian

SkidAce said:


> Laughing isn't necessarily derogatory.
> 
> I use it when they are funny and I'm laughing with them.




I've seen it used to mock others opinions. I dislike that, and prefer to use it for posts that I find funny.


----------



## Lanliss

BoldItalic said:


> If you go to the FAQ (look in the thin row of links under the banner) and search for "experience points" you get some information but some of the details are a bit out of date. The points needed for going up a level are 10 points for level 2 (you've hit that already  ) and 23 points for level 3.
> 
> Laughs are meant to be used to reward funny posts. In the league table, XP and laughs are listed separately but they are added together to determine your level. Some people use laughs in a negative way to indicate scorn, without realizing that they are actually promoting the person's total and therefore their level.
> 
> Don't take it too seriously. It takes years to get into the higher levels.




Because who doesn't want to reach the exalted level of Lama? By the way, what is a Lama? A possible misspelling of Llama, or some sort of D&D monster?


----------



## Morrus

SkidAce said:


> Laughing isn't necessarily derogatory.
> 
> I use it when they are funny and I'm laughing with them.




Indeed. The laugh function is designed to show appreciation for a joke. If you feel somebody is using it to hurt someone else, please report it so we can take a look. I can always remove the "laugh" function from those who abuse it, but I need to know about it.


----------



## BoldItalic

Lanliss said:


> Because who doesn't want to reach the exalted level of Lama? By the way, what is a Lama? A possible misspelling of Llama, or some sort of D&D monster?



It's the oriental priest type of lama. In OD&D class levels had names, a bit like military ranks, and an 8th level cleric was a Lama.


----------



## Morrus

BoldItalic said:


> It's the oriental priest type of lama. In OD&D class levels had names, a bit like military ranks, and an 8th level cleric was a Lama.


----------



## BoldItalic

Morrus said:


> View attachment 75512



I stand corrected. It was 7th level.

I plead senility on the grounds of being really, really old


----------



## AaronOfBarbaria

BoldItalic said:


> Some people use laughs in a negative way to indicate scorn, without realizing that they are actually promoting the person's total and therefore their level.



In a weird way, those laughs are my favorite to receive.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll

What was wrong with 5th level? No title for some reason. Wasn't it 'Perfect' or something?


----------



## Blue

Dang, reading that made me misty-eyed because of who's topping the XP and Laugh charts.  Raise a mug for [MENTION=796]Col_Pladoh[/MENTION].


----------



## psychophipps

Blue said:


> Dang, reading that made me misty-eyed because of who's topping the XP and Laugh charts.  Raise a mug for [MENTION=796]Col_Pladoh[/MENTION].




I have been consistently impressed with what I have read from the folks in the Top 20, that is for sure.


----------



## FormerlyHemlock

psychophipps said:


> I have been consistently impressed with what I have read from the folks in the Top 20, that is for sure.




Oh, BTW, if anyone is wondering who this "Col_Pladoh" guy is who's topping the charts: that's Gary Gygax.


----------



## delericho

mellored said:


> I think it's the same XP chart as an early version of D&D.




It's the 4e table, but with the values divided by 100. I'm not entirely sure 4e counts as an early version though.


----------



## delericho

iserith said:


> It's right here.




It's worth noting, though, that that only tracks XP and Laughs since the 'new' XP system was added a couple of years ago. There are some posters built up lots of XP long ago and are less active now, and who therefore are higher level than their place on the leaderboard would indicate.

(Indeed, Gary was one such - he died before the XP system was added and so remained low-level. There was an effort a few years ago to make sure he posthumously got the recognition he deserved.)


----------



## CapnZapp

I have brought the fact that the current laughs can be used derisively to the moderators attention. 

Mainly, it says you're laughing AT someone's post, not WITH that poster.

I did not get any countenance.


----------



## ChrisCarlson

A laugh still counts as an 'XP'. So when you laugh derisively at someone, you are still, in a sense, rewarding them. So there's that for what it's worth.


----------



## Umbran

Moved to Meta, which is our forum about the forums.


----------



## TwoSix

psychophipps said:


> I have been consistently impressed with what I have read from the folks in the Top 20, that is for sure.



In the XP column, sure.  People at the top of the Laugh list are a bunch of goobers, I've noticed.


----------



## BoldItalic

TwoSix said:


> In the XP column, sure.  People at the top of the Laugh list are a bunch of goobers, I've noticed.



As humble #20, it falls to me to congratulate TwoSix on becoming #1 in the laugh list. Today will go down in history as the day he equalled Gary Gygax!

I can now reveal that it was fore-ordained. If you double the year and divide by the day (21) and the month (3) you get 64, which equals TwoSix. The message of the gods has been clear all along, for those with the perspicacity to read it. Destiny has called and TwoSix has taken his rightful place amongst the immortals. 

All Hail!


----------



## TwoSix

BoldItalic said:


> As humble #20, it falls to me to congratulate TwoSix on becoming #1 in the laugh list. Today will go down in history as the day he equalled Gary Gygax!
> 
> I can now reveal that it was fore-ordained. If you double the year and divide by the day (21) and the month (3) you get 64, which equals TwoSix. The message of the gods has been clear all along, for those with the perspicacity to read it. Destiny has called and TwoSix has taken his rightful place amongst the immortals.



Many thanks, *B*_I_!  The fact I ascended to the top of the chart from a post about the explosive bowels of vegetarians neatly encapsulates my reign, I think.


----------

